# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  Tỷ phú mobile với Samsung bada

## vlvietlamvl

tình hình là vừa tậu em wave, và thấy có chương trình viết ứng dụng cho bada cũng hay hay, mình cũng đang có ý tưởng nhưng lập trình thì hơi bị "thiếu" nên hok bít có anh em nào cùng hợp tác "chiến" giải thưởng này hok [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img],

mình có đầy đủ đồ test + ý tưởng hết rùi, giờ vào chiến thui ah [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## Meoluoingungay

cùng hợp tác thì phải chia giải thưởng sao bác, mà chi tiết chương trình ra sao zị ?

----------


## vthao93hp

theo mình bít sơ qua thì cuộc thi này dành cho developer nhưng nếu chúng ta say mê công nghệ thì cũng có thể thao tác tạo ra 1 app bada rất dễ dành, chủ yếu là kéo và thả, samsung đã hỗ trợ tất cả các tool cho người dùng 

thông tin về thời gian cuộc thi là như vầy 




> bắt đầu từ ngày: 3/7
> kết thúc thời điểm nhận bài vòng sơ khảo: 25/9
> kết thúc nhận bài dự thi vòng chung khảo 1: 20/11
> vòng chung kết và trao giải: 18/12


anh em vào đây để tham gia nè : developer.bada.com/challenge/vietnam

----------


## tvhp2015

mình đã đăng kí rùi, và đang nghiên cứu nè bạn, 

việc đầu tiên các bạn làm là phải lên trang developer.bada.com/challenge/vietnam để down các tool hỗ trợ công việc cho các bạn gồm công cụ (sdk), giao diện lập trình giả lập (api), các chương trình tìm lỗi (debugger) và các mẫu mã lập trình (sample code) 

sau đó về thao tác trên sdk, rất đơn giản nếu bạn có nền tảng lập trình

----------


## hiennhan12

mình nghĩ nên tìm hỉu bada os trước khi bắt tay vào việc, theo mình đc hiểu thì bada được thiết kế với giao diện đơn giản, dễ sử dụng. các tính năng cảm biến, tương tác đều được tích hợp và hỗ trợ tối đa với cả smartphone lẫn các ứng dụng. các game hay ứng dụng cần đến sự “chạm”, “lắc” theo cử động trên smartphone sẽ được tối ưu hóa trên nền tảng bada. tuy vậy, khả năng hỗ trợ các ứng dụng liên kết với các mạng xã hội mới chính là điểm đáng chú ý nhất của nền tảng bada. 

mình nên đánh vào điểm multimedia của bada để phát triển ứng dụng có vể khả quan ah

----------


## vytieubao

đúng vậy bạn, đó là theo suy nghĩ của bạn, mình cũng đang sài wave và thấy được 1 điểm nổi bật của dòng điện thoại này cũng như bada os là kết nối, có thể là social hub version 2 chăng [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])

----------


## hoangtrieuman

nếu chỉ viết bằng c ko có khả quan ko các bác, em nghĩ phải có flash chứ ?

----------


## huyxt

> nếu chỉ viết bằng c ko có khả quan ko các bác, em nghĩ phải có flash chứ ?


ko hẳn là c ko đâu bạn, với mã nguồn mỡ bada các bạn có thể sử dụng các ngôn ngữ như flash, c++, web runtime hay java bada đều support cả

----------


## luxuryhanoi

mình ko có wave, ko bít test app trên pc có ok ko nữa [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## nguoiloantin

> mình ko có wave, ko bít test app trên pc có ok ko nữa [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


test trên pc ok đó bạn, dùng giao diện lập trình giả lập (api) này là giải quyết xong vấn đề :lick:

----------


## muabuon

> đúng vậy bạn, đó là theo suy nghĩ của bạn, mình cũng đang sài wave và thấy được 1 điểm nổi bật của dòng điện thoại này cũng như bada os là kết nối, có thể là social hub version 2 chăng [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])


em cũng thấy wave khá nổi trội về đặc điểm kết nối này, có lẽ bada đã trang bị tập trung khá nhìu vào phần này

----------


## thichduthu

> em cũng thấy wave khá nổi trội về đặc điểm kết nối này, có lẽ bada đã trang bị tập trung khá nhìu vào phần này


bada có tính tương tác cao với người sử dụng, dựa trên giao diện cảm ứng touchwiz rất đơn giản, dễ sử dụng và hiệu quả cho người dùng, bada cũng có thể hỗ trợ dịch vụ đa dạng ví dụ như các tính năng tập trung các mạng xã hội, kết nối giữa các thiết bị, quản lý nội dung… bada cho phép những nhà phát triển ứng dụng (developer) tận dụng tối đa khả năng của thiết bị để tạo nên các phần mềm tương thích một cách dễ dàng. các ứng dụng có thể sử dụng các chức năng của thiết bị để thực hiện các cuộc gọi, gửi tin nhắn, hay truy nhập danh bạ, kết nối với thiết bị ngoại vi… .

----------


## tungbkhd

bada thì hướng tới smarphone, mà smartphone là điện thoại thông minh, tính tiện dụng đc đặt lên hàng đầu, em thì cứ nhắm tới gọn-nhẹ-tiện dụng mà phắng thui

----------


## aplico

đã từng sài qua symbian + window mobile, có thể nói ngày xưa 2 em này rất chuộng nhưng bi giờ công nghê cao quá thì lại thấy quá lỗi thời, còn bada os thì chưa sài qua nhưng sẽ nghiên cứu, nghe anh em nói nhìu về kết nối, ngoài kết nối ra bada còn đặc điểm nào mà giới công nghệ đánh giá cao nữa hok các bro

----------


## jindo11111

@romid : thax bạn, mình đã dùng đc giả lập trên pc 

các bạn triển khai phần mềm tới đâu rùi, mình thì chỉ làm đơn giản kéo thả, do samsung hỗ trợ quá tốt, mình nghĩ ăn thua chắc ở phần ý tưởng app

----------


## moonbe

ở khía cạnh của người dùng wave, mình thì mún tìm hỉu hơn về bada, xem os này hay hơn các os ở điểm nào thui, 

phần thi thố viết ứng dụng nhường các bạn vậy, mình chỉ test thui, hehe

----------


## newgyping

> ở khía cạnh của người dùng wave, mình thì mún tìm hỉu hơn về bada, xem os này hay hơn các os ở điểm nào thui, 
> 
> phần thi thố viết ứng dụng nhường các bạn vậy, mình chỉ test thui, hehe


mình thích bada ở mã nguồn mở, khả năng chia sẻ nhìu hơn, ngoài ra khác với adroid là dùng c++ nên ngay nghề của mình [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])

----------


## jindovn

bada là nền tảng nguồn mở chủ yếu hướng vào các dịch vụ, ứng dụng web nhằm xây dựng một “hệ sinh thái” (eco-system) sinh động, phong phú với những ứng dụng hấp dẫn, do đó mới đáp ứng đầy đủ nhu cầu ngày càng cao của người dùng smartphone

----------


## Men

có lẽ bước đầu nên nghiên cứu kĩ về bada os nếu mún tham gia tiến sâu vào cuộc thi viết ứng dụng này

----------


## ketsat

cho em hỏi câu gà tí, bada có phải là hệ điều hành của samsung wave không vậy ?

----------


## hvcuong

> cho em hỏi câu gà tí, bada có phải là hệ điều hành của samsung wave không vậy ?


đúng rồi bạn, samsung wave chạy hệ điều hành bada, bạn đang sài wave ah ?

----------


## viet1234

thx bạn, mình sài wave mà hông biết bada là gì hết [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## kitelag

vừa đc thông tin trong những ứng dụng hot cho wave thì có game football này 





> category: game
> 
> get ready for a new football season and battle for the cup with real football, the benchmark for mobile football games. choose from 245 teams in eight leagues with nearly every player thanks to the fifpro license. face off in 14 stadiums detailed in 3d as players perform amazing moves with a simple and intuitive touch of the screen. the directional touch pad allows for great precision.


mình định viết là 1 game manager, anh em nghĩ có khả khi ko ?

----------


## phunudep123

> vừa đc thông tin trong những ứng dụng hot cho wave thì có game football này 
> 
> mình định viết là 1 game manager, anh em nghĩ có khả khi ko ?


ý tưởng hay đó anh, em cũng thích chơi manager football trên pc lắm [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] 

em nghe nói bada có code mẫu sao tìm mãi ko ra, anh em nào share em với

----------


## phamthaovnn

hình như bên samsung có hỗ trợ mà em tìm ko ra

----------


## linhti0209

> hình như bên samsung có hỗ trợ mà em tìm ko ra


của bạn đây : 

bada ide menu -> window -> show view-> others... -> bada -> bada sdk samples -> 1 khung view sdk samples sẽ xuất hiện (có thể là bên cột phải nếu mặc định), bạn click phải lên samples project nào đó rồi copy into workspace. build project trước khi chạy với simulator. good luck

----------


## traihalinh

ui ui , rồi rồi, thanks bác nhìu, có cái này làm việc sẽ dễ hơn, em cũng gà lập trình mà nhờ cái sdk bada hỗ trợ cũng đỡ ghê

----------


## YoeFlash

em viết đc calculator rùi, hihi, cũng đơn giản, chỉ kéo và thả

----------


## namsgu3979

bada hiện nay mới chỉ có wave, mà mức giá wave cũng tương đối cao, ko bít làm sao phổ biến bada cho mọi người đây choy`

----------


## baoxuyen368

> bada hiện nay mới chỉ có wave, mà mức giá wave cũng tương đối cao, ko bít làm sao phổ biến bada cho mọi người đây choy`


ko hẳn là vậy đâu bạn, mục tiêu của samsung là phổ biến wave nên mình nghĩ trong tương lai phải có các dòng phổ thông, giá vừa cho mọi đối tượng ah

----------


## seluoncocach

cái này là chiến lược bada dài hạn của samsung mà bạn, trên web mình đã thấy công báo các model ở mức giá thấp cho người thu nhập bình dân rùi ah, wave chỉ ở mức giá trung bình chứ ko phải là cao đâu, chắc sẽ còn 1 em khủng ra nữa ^^!

----------


## lantmdt

em thấy đã xuất hiện vài tác phẩm có bóng dáng bada của samsung rồi đó, wave2 và các bản bada của các model điện thoại đã ra, nhưng trong tương lai liệu bada có đc sản xuất sang cho các điện thoại khác hok, giống adroid chẳng hạn ?

----------


## thanhdung0906

điện thoại cấp thấp chạy đc bada thì có đảm bảo chạy đc all app ko bro ?

----------


## panda126

> điện thoại cấp thấp chạy đc bada thì có đảm bảo chạy đc all app ko bro ?


dĩ nhiên là phải đc chứ bạn, tất cả những app trên bada store của samsung chia sẻ đều đc ứng dụng cho mọi model, có thể độ phân giải màn hình khác thui

----------


## iseovip1

em viết 1 game đơn giản cho bada, các bác tham khảo giúp em với nhé

http://www.mediafire.com/?njm0zy2t2nz

game 15 chắc ai cũng bít rồi ha

----------


## medi

bổ sung cái hình minh họa api

----------


## nvtuantt

hjhj, bác test flash video cho em nó ok rùi ah [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])

----------


## Diemasp1

chỉ là tiếp cận thử phương thức giao tiếp giữa object flash với bada, hihi

----------


## pizzabon2015

bác nào cho em hỏi khi thiết kế có cần làm landscape, xoay ngang dọc thì cảm biến theo ko vậy ?

----------


## hongquang014

> bác nào cho em hỏi khi thiết kế có cần làm landscape, xoay ngang dọc thì cảm biến theo ko vậy ?


phải có bác ah, xoay ngang dọc đều chạy đc, bác lưu ý là cân chỉnh lại màn hình, vì hay bị tràn màn hình, lúc đó ứng dụng sẽ ko điều khiển đc ở các mép

----------


## antkingdo

bạn cũng lưu ý rằng : kích cỡ màn hình của trình giả lập lớn hơn rất nhiều so với kích cỡ màn hình điện thoại trên thực tế đó nhé

----------


## chuyenlambang1

kích cỡ màn hình của trình giả lập chạy trên pc/laptop bạn thấy lớn hơn rất nhiều so vói kích cỡ màn hình điện thoại thật là do sự khác nhau về kích thước điểm ảnh của màn hình điện thoại và màn hình laptop. mỗi màn hình bất kỳ bao gồm hàng triệu điểm ảnh (mỗi điểm ảnh sẽ thể hiện 1 trong ba màu red, green, blue, để kết hợp lại thành hình ảnh mà bạn thấy trên màn hình). với 2 màn hình có cùng độ phận giải (số lượng điểm ảnh theo chiều ngang dọc là bằng nhau), thì kích thước của màn hình phụ thuộc vào kích thước của điểm ảnh. 

do đó ko sao đâu bạn

----------


## TruongTamPhong

phần này em cũng có để ý, giờ mới hiểu rõ vì sao như thế, thanks các bro [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img], học hỏi đc nhìu quá

----------


## hungosp

mình build thử ứng dụng mẫu thì bị lỗi này:
cannot find -losp_rt0

ai giúp mình tí nhé [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## queen98

> mình build thử ứng dụng mẫu thì bị lỗi này:
> cannot find -losp_rt0
> 
> ai giúp mình tí nhé [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


lỗi này thì thường gặp lắm ,bạn có thể làm theo như bác keno_by12 chỉ hoặc resetup lại sdk sẽ hết thôi

----------


## dangvanthao

thx các bác, em đã khắc phục đc "d

----------


## duonglongtrong

mình đang có một ứng dụng chuẩn bị đưa lên appstore. ứng dụng đã đưa lên app store có thể tham gia cuộc thi này nữa hay không ta ?

----------


## vuongtoan1912

> mình đang có một ứng dụng chuẩn bị đưa lên appstore. ứng dụng đã đưa lên app store có thể tham gia cuộc thi này nữa hay không ta ?


vẫn đc bạn ah, samsung còn khuyến khích mọi người up lên app store, mình cũng up 1 app chạy ngon trên wave lên đó rồi nè

----------


## inoxsangtrong

thansk bạn, bài viết rất cơ bản, dành cho mọi người nhập môn bada

----------


## shopnmm

@romid : bác ơi, hình như thiếu cài java ảo rùi, ko có cái đó là sợ ko run đc

----------


## giangnguyen9199

> @romid : bác ơi, hình như thiếu cài java ảo rùi, ko có cái đó là sợ ko run đc


sr bác, máy em chơi game java online chắc có cài rùi nên em quên mất, 1 số trường hợp ko chạy đc thì các bạn lên google down java (jre) về là ok nhé

----------


## xuanninh164

bác ơi, em bị báo lỗi "launch failed . binary not found" -> bác chỉ giúp em

----------


## phamhuanmko

lỗi trên cũng có thể do bạn download sdk chưa ver cuối, bạn thử update sdk của bạn lại nhé

----------


## nomad123

sau 2 ngày vật lộn với cái pc cuối cùng cũng đã chạy được, em cài lại sdk là ok

----------


## minhtien123

bác nào có thư viện tương tác với fb cho em xin cái tham khảo

----------


## duykhoa

> bác nào có thư viện tương tác với fb cho em xin cái tham khảo


bạn có thể sử dụng thư viện api: osp::social::services::snsgateway.

ngoài ra bạn có thể tham khảo cái example của sdk để hiểu thêm nhé

----------


## huong121

dùng tham khảo chung cho các mạng xã hội như twiter luôn phải ko bạn

----------


## benhvienaau

vâng, có thể dùng tương tác luôn với myspace, twitter... lun

----------


## ghostdarkgs

có bác nào ứng dụng 3d vào app của mình ko vậy, mình tham khảo thêm cái sử dụng opengl es 1.1

----------


## tienhuy111

> có bác nào ứng dụng 3d vào app của mình ko vậy, mình tham khảo thêm cái sử dụng opengl es 1.1


nghiên cứu về cái này ko đơn giản, hơi phức tạp ah, tuy nhiên bạn nên tham khảo 1 cách khác là làm đồ họa 3d trên công cụ chuyên dụng của mình rùi ghép vào sdk bada thì sẽ đơn giản hơn

----------


## xuxulinh0993

bác lebinh nói có lý đó bạn, đừng sử dụng qua opengl es, phức tạp lắm, cứ viết đồ họa bằng công cụ của mình rùi ghép lên sdk chạy ngon lành thôi. bada sdk chỉ cung cấp các phương thức xử lí file cơ bản, còn làm sao để đọc và hiển thị các mô hình đó lên màn hình là nhiệm vụ của chúng ta mà

----------


## drspillerseo

spam hỏi tí về giải thưởng ý nhỉ, em thấy giải 1 là 1 tỷ vậy có 1 giải thôi ah ?

----------


## blogwhey1

cái này thì tui bít nè [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] 

giải đặc biệt, nhất, nhì và ba lần lượt là : 1 tỉ, 100 triệu, 50 triệu, và 20 triệu đồng. 

100 giải khuyến khích trị giá 5 triệu (cũng không tồi cho sinh viên chúng ta) dành cho 100 ứng dụng vượt qua vòng sơ khảo đầu tiền

----------


## annkhsouth

úi hấp dẫn nhỉ, vậy tính ra là 1 chọi 2 rùi, bữa giờ nghe nói có khoảng 200 bài dự thi, tỉ lệ đậu khá cao [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## vudinh

các bác đừng làm em mừng nhé, em up sản phẩm của mình rồi, giờ ngồi chờ kết quả :x

----------


## Menbro102015

> các bác đừng làm em mừng nhé, em up sản phẩm của mình rồi, giờ ngồi chờ kết quả :x


bác cho em hỏi, sản phẩm của bác viết tiếng việt lẫn tiếng anh luôn phải không ?

----------


## hoangminh2016

theo điều lệ của chương trình là cả anh - việt, ko bít bác keno như thế nào

----------


## nhimbien12

em nộp bản tiếng việt à các bác, em đã liên hệ btc để hỏi kỹ thì bản mô tả tiếng việt vẫn được chấp nhận

----------


## nguyentienthuy

do có tiêu chí thuấn việt ( dân tộc ) nên 1 số phần mềm sẽ đc miễn tiếng anh, mô tả tiếng việt dù sao cũng rõ ràng và diễn đạt ý mình nói ra rõ hơn

----------


## xvietsao

thông tin chính thức từ btc đây các bác : 





> theo điều lệ, chúng tôi đề nghị bạn miêu tả ứng dụng của mình khi đăng kí dự thi là tiếng anh và việt. tuy nhiên, ngôn ngữ chính vẫn là tiếng việt. trong trường hợp bạn không có phần giới thiệu mô tả sản phẩm khi dự thi bằng tiếng anh thì bài thi vẫn được chấp thuận.

----------


## fanpckt

thanks bác, 

sau khi làm việc với bada vài tuần thì em thấy bada cũng có cái hay của nó, nhưng mà theo em thấy hệ điều hành bada yêu cầu phải có chip xử lý mạnh , có 3g , gps ,các kết nối và khả năng xử lý flash, cái này thì em ko ưng cho lắm

----------


## seobookin

> thanks bác, 
> 
> sau khi làm việc với bada vài tuần thì em thấy bada cũng có cái hay của nó, nhưng mà theo em thấy hệ điều hành bada yêu cầu phải có chip xử lý mạnh , có 3g , gps ,các kết nối và khả năng xử lý flash, cái này thì em ko ưng cho lắm


nói vậy cũng ko đúng cho lắm, bada chỉ là nền tảng, các phần như 3g, gps, flash thì các hdh tiên tiến đều phải hỗ trợ nhưng ko nhất thiết thiết bị phải có, tùy theo soft ghép vào thui, 

phần chip xử lý có thể đúng, 1 smartphone thật thụ thì cần phải đủ mạnh để xử lý đa nhiệm đáp ứng nhu cầu của người tiêu dùng chứ

----------


## seoer

đã gọi là smartphone thì phải đa nhiệm cực tốt ( do đó cấu hình cũng phải tương đối tốt chút ) các bác ah, tuy nhiên bada os ko hẳn đánh vào smartphone, các dòng điện thoại tầm trung hoặc thấp vẫn thừa hưởng đc các soft hoặc develop trên nền tảng bada, miễn bỏ bớt 3g, wifi, gps, camera .... là giá thành đc hạ thấp rùi

----------


## nguyenlan

hiểu cho đúng thì bada là nền tảng của điện thoại thông minh, ko nhất thiết điện thoại thông minh là phải có đầy đủ gps, wifi, 3g, .... đó là tùy vào công việc mà bạn muốn chiếc điện thoại của mình thực thi

----------


## kitelag

em hỏi cái, đăng ký ứng dụng ở chỗ nào thé các bác?

----------


## xuyenchi05

> em hỏi cái, đăng ký ứng dụng ở chỗ nào thé các bác?


bác phải đăng nhập vào trang chủ bada challenge mới thấy được menu này nhé, vừa đăng nhập vào sẽ thấy ngay thui, menu thứ 2

----------


## ykhoapasteur

bạn vào "bài dự thi", click chọn vào bài dự thi để tạo thôi

----------


## nguyen_phuonglien

mình muốn test một ứng dụng sử dụng socket để kết nối 2 máy thì cần phải mở cùng lúc nhiều simulator. vậy có cách nào mở nhiều simulator cùng lúc không?[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## hoangkiso

không thể mở nhiều simulator cùng lúc nếu như máy bạn chỉ cài 1 sdk. nếu như bạn muốn test những app cần nhiều simulator thì bắt buộc phải cài nhiều sdk. mỗi sdk sẽ cung cấp một simulator với một id duy nhất.

----------


## thanh_k8_cntt

anh em có thắc mắc có thể qua đây trao đổi thêm nè, bên đây cũng đông anh em thảo luận như bên ddth ta, hê hê 

developer.bada.com/challenge/vietnam

----------


## buiminhphuong

hình như đã có sdk mới, các bác đã update chưa?

----------


## nguyenbahoang1

nghe nói bada có ứng dụng việt hóa rồi phải ko các bác ? có ai up bài dự thi chưa ? mình có thể lên ssapp down về dùng ko?

----------


## AnhKhoa

> hình như đã có sdk mới, các bác đã update chưa?


hiện nay bản 1.0.0 mà mới nhất đó bạn 




> nghe nói bada có ứng dụng việt hóa rồi phải ko các bác ? có ai up bài dự thi chưa ? mình có thể lên ssapp down về dùng ko?


có ứng dụng việt hóa, bạn lên samsung apps sẽ thấy, các bài dự thi đều đc up lên samsung app, sau khi đc kiểm duyệt nội dung sẽ đc post lên và mọi người lên down về sài thoai

----------


## sonhp

chia sẽ thêm cho mọi người 1 số tài liệu lập trình bada, rất cần thiết cho các bạn tham gia cuộc thi 

http://media.wiley.com/assets/2249/08/introduction_to_bada_part_1.pdf
http://media.wiley.com/assets/2249/09/introduction_to_bada_part_2.pdf
http://media.wiley.com/assets/2249/10/introduction_to_bada_part_3.pdf
http://media.wiley.com/assets/2249/11/introduction_to_bada_part_4.pdf

----------


## canhothegoldview

> chia sẽ thêm cho mọi người 1 số tài liệu lập trình bada, rất cần thiết cho các bạn tham gia cuộc thi 
> 
> http://media.wiley.com/assets/2249/08/introduction_to_bada_part_1.pdf
> http://media.wiley.com/assets/2249/09/introduction_to_bada_part_2.pdf
> http://media.wiley.com/assets/2249/10/introduction_to_bada_part_3.pdf
> http://media.wiley.com/assets/2249/11/introduction_to_bada_part_4.pdf


có tv không bác? em gà tiếng anh lắm, đọc không hiểu hết được [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------

